# programacion de un ADC en VHDL



## Saul1101 (Abr 14, 2010)

hola, necesito una programación en vhdl de un ADC0804 porfavor, o al menos una idea de como puedo programar uno en VHDL, gracias


----------



## jaimepsantos (Abr 14, 2010)

Pero me parece que es imposible, el vhdl es un leguaje de descripcion de hardware, es decir *digital*, quizas lo que tu quieres es utilizar el ADC que tiene la tarjeta de desarrollo de tu FPGA o tu CPLD.


----------



## Saul1101 (Abr 15, 2010)

no tenia idea de eso.... me podrias decir como es que puedo utilizar el de mi FPGA?? gracias por tu atencion 

por cierto mi FPGA es una nexys2


----------



## jaimepsantos (Abr 15, 2010)

Tienes una tarjeta de desarrollo o solo el FPGA???


----------



## Saul1101 (Abr 17, 2010)

disculpa, soy un tanto nuevo en esto, solo tengo el FPGA... que es la tarjeta de desarrollo??


----------



## jaimepsantos (Abr 20, 2010)

es una tarjeta donde el FPGA viene acondicioanado con fines de studio y experimentacion, con perificos, es decir tiene leds, displays, switches, push buton's, salida serial RS-232, conector VGA, ADC, DCA, memorias, etc.


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 20, 2010)

Tambien puedes seguir este post. Trata de algo parecido

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/spartan3-adc0804-13445/

saludos

Juan José


----------



## Ferny (Abr 21, 2010)

Saul1101 dijo:


> hola, necesito una programación en vhdl de un ADC0804 porfavor, o al menos una idea de como puedo programar uno en VHDL, gracias



Te coges el datasheet donde suelen venir los registros y el protocolo que usa el ADC (SPI, I2C, paralelo, otro...), así como los gráficos del timing, y luego en VHDL diseñas un bloque que genere salidas hacia el ADC y que lea entradas desde el ADC de acuerdo a ese protocolo... En el caso de este ADC acabo de dar un vistazo rápido a su datasheet y parece muy sencillo de implementar (3 señales de control y 8 bits de datos en paralelo)

Esa es la forma correcta de hacer una interfaz hacia cualquier dispositivo, primero tienes que conocer cómo funciona internamente y luego diseñar el código que genere entradas/salidas de acuerdo a ese funcionamiento.

¿Fácil? No si es la primera vez que lo haces. Pero cuando lleves varias interfaces hechas de cacharritos variados, te saldrán como churros


----------

